# source for ice in Denver



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Well...while we're blowing our ice horns (gc trip).....NRS cooler, frozen in place with tap water. Ice from day 16-21.

Of course - that implies having someplace you can freeze a whole cooler


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Back in my grandparents' Day, there used to be Meat Lockers. I think they were just space in a big freezer where you could rent space, as people generally did not have a big cooler at home, yet often slaughtered a whole hog or steer. I was little at the time and probably did not understand how the whole thing worked, but maybe these things still exist? A big walk-in freezer would be tailor made for a big river trip.


----------

